# Enterprise Solutions > Oracle Apps HRMS Tables

## syedrafi123

Hi,
is there any interface table in HRMS,in relation to per_all_people_f. i have to do employee conversion , i have not done any conversions in hrms ,but i know the procedure ie., to create a staging table ,then transfer the data to interface table through validations & then from staging table to base table through a concurrent program. but ,i dont find any interface tables in HRMS nor i find any concurrent program to run it.
any Help  will be usefull 
thanks

----------


## ksureshece

hrms don't have interface tables only api's avilable u r dong employee conversion the using hr_employee_api.create_employee u want any clarification 

regards suresh

----------

